# Eclipse, Ausklappen mit Stern, aber ohne Outline der Klassen?



## ifconfig (6. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

wenn ich im Project-Explorer ein Projekt markiere und danach die Stern-Taste drücke, dann wird ja alles ausgeklappt, aber das geht mir zu weit, weil das Ausklappen soll bei den Java-Dateien enden, aber dort geht es noch weiter runter, es wird die class-Outline, die Struktur des java-Quelltextes auch noch angezeigt, also alle Methoden usw. Kann ich das irgendwie verhindern?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## musiKk (6. Jan 2013)

Falls Du diese Elemente im Package-Explorer behalten willst, geht es wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn Du aber generell auf die Member der Klassen verzichten kannst, dann ist die Option unter Preferences - Java - Appearance - Show members in Package Explorer.


----------



## ifconfig (6. Jan 2013)

Super danke, das war die Lösung! Wenn ich mir die Struktur anschauen will, benutz ich lieber die Outline-View.


----------

